
Dear Recruiter - valuearb
When receiving job openings from recruiters asking me to forward, I&#x27;ve been replying thusly.<p>&quot;Dear Recruiter<p>I would be happy to forward your opportunity to all of my friends and qualified contacts, but only if it&#x27;s at a professional development environment. Specifically the employer needs to offer the following to their developers.<p>1) First Rate Development Equipment 
Typically adequate dev hardware consists of a high end PC&#x2F;laptop fast processor, maximum RAM allotment, and a high resolution large screen monitor, or preferably two monitors.<p>2) A quiet work environment
Typically this means the developer will work in a private one person office. If that can&#x27;t be accommodated, no more than two devs per office. An open floor plan is a fail.<p>3) an intelligent interview process
The interview process should not include any coding tests other than paired programming exercises with existing team members on real world problems. Interviews should be with technical people, contact with HR should be minimal.  All candidates should receive timely, honest feedback.<p>4) A managed development process
either Agile or a written process with organized schedules&#x2F;milestones&#x2F;testing periods with task time estimates written by the people who will implement the tasks.  One that allows devs to produce high quality code on reasonable schedules without accruing excessive technical debt.<p>If any of the four is not true, your clients don&#x27;t value good development process and I can&#x27;t recommend their position to anyone.&quot;<p>Thoughts?
======
codeblooded
I think it's pretty valid. Honestly, I think a lot of those myself. As for #3,
unfortunately, that eliminates like 90+% of the software companies in
existence.

------
twobyfour
And have you received any responses?

~~~
valuearb
LOL, no. Im tilting at windmills here, because recruiters have no clue what
makes a good development environment.

In my minds eye, i imagine tens of thousands of highly sought developers
sending out similar emails, causing thousands of crappy software development
organizations to re-evaluate what they are doing. But I know that's silly.

